# Solved: no network connection



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

hi recently i had to reboot my sony vaio laptop this made laptop go back to factory settings now for 4 days have been unable to get on internet through my router ....my router is working as it is running on my desk top pc and the ip address is ...192.168.0.100 i have asked in other forums but they all tell me to do the ipconfig /all test on laptop but then i cant get no more answers what to do next here is the details fro ipconfig /all from my laptop hope anyone on this site can help me .... Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fbacaeae15
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-82-3F-99

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-27-30-34

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, let's try a stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, I see that ICS is confgiured, I'd turn that off.

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing

Next, try connecting with a wired connection. I don't see any wireless hardware that is recognized by Windows.

To see if we have a driver issue, please do this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Finally, post another IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

ok step 1.... i wired my laptop up to modem and NO could not get online ...Step.2 tried the Network Adapters items listed : 1394 Net Adapter.......Bluetooth Device = PAN..........Bluetooth Device = RFCOmm PROTOCOL TDI........Intel ( R) pro/100ve network connection........Intel ( R) PRO/ Wireless 2200BG NETWORK Connections this 1 had a red cross through it ( bearing in mind i was still using WIRED ) Step 3 ran ipconfig /all ( still using wired connection ) and these are results......Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>devmgmt.msc

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fbacaeae15
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-82-3F-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.106.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::201:4aff:fe82:3f99%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-27-30-34

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-6A-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.106.173%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>

When i took wired connection off then tried device Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>devmgmt.msc

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fbacaeae15
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-82-3F-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.106.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::201:4aff:fe82:3f99%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-27-30-34

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-6A-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.106.173%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>

when i took wired connection out i then tried device Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>devmgmt.msc

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fbacaeae15
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-82-3F-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.106.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::201:4aff:fe82:3f99%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-27-30-34

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-6A-AD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.106.173%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\chris>

when i took wired connection off i then tried device manager wirelessley and the red cross on Intel(R) PRO WIRELESS 2200BG NETWORK CONNECTIONS was no longer there ..hope this helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you power cycle the modem when you changed the attached device? That's a MANDATORY step.


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Whoops Sorry no i didnt this is ipconfig /all while wired connected to internet ....Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\chris> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-fbacaeae15
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-82-3F-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 81.109.50.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::201:4aff:fe82:3f99%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 81.109.48.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.252.192.18
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 22 February 2008 16:15:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 February 2008 17:15:51

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-4A-27-30-34

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 51-6D-32-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:516d:3264::516d:3264
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 51-6D-32-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:81.109.50.100%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Sorry once again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks connected, do you have Internet access now?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

yes but i dont have wireless connection


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't have any wireless hardware that is recognized by Windows.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

did as you said and there was no red x displayed or yellow ? or ! .....but also on bottom screen on laptop it says after trying to connect ......windows was unable to find a certificate to log you on to the network dlink .....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only wireless you have is Bluetooth, so somewhere any 802.11b/g/n adapter has gone missing. If the wireless is enabled in the BIOS, and you're sure the wireless switch is on, the card may have died.


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

i have no card


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

harty said:


> yes but i dont have wireless connection





harty said:


> i have no card


One would have to wonder why you were complaining about the lack of a wireless connection if you don't have wireless capability!


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

The Wireless Capability Is Installed In Laptop B4 I Rebooted Laptop Everything Was Working Fine I Understand If You Cannot Help Me But It Would Be Appreciated You Not Acting As Some Sort Of Be All And Know All Of The Computer World I Came Here For Help Not A Lecture These Forums I Was Led To Believe Helped People If You Dont Know How Just Say ..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So,ifYouLikeItBetter,change"card"toIntegratedWirelessAdapter"inJohn's,"If the wireless is enabled in the BIOS, and you're sure the wireless switch is on, the card may have died."

Usually in this forum we don't get real nitpicky about distinguishing between "card" and "adapter" and "NIC."


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Look i have no card this is getting way above me all im asking is...... b4 i fully rebooted laptop everything was working fine i had to reboot as there was viruses and the only way i thought was to reboot n start from scratch and since doing so im unable to get on line with laptop im a novice and all i want is basic normal help i do what im told then all i seem to get is sarcasm im not computer literate so i cant disagree with anyone i just need help not sarcasm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the wireless switch on?

Have you checked in the BIOS (Sometimes called "Setup") to see if the wireless somehow got disabled?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

the wireless switch is on ..please could you tell me how too get into bios ???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you turn on your PC (or when it begins to boot on a Restart) a message flashes on the screen telling you what key to press to enter BIOS (or SETUP). Often the Esc or F8 key or similar. Expect to be too late the first try or two.  Once you know the key, begin tapping it as soon as you turn the PC on.


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

everything semed fine and yesterday laptop picked up a weak wireless signal in our street i can get on internet with it but only for say 5 mins then i lose connection then it comes back on again its just my d-link router dl-624 that i cant connect with now ?????


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

right ...i reset my router to factory settings by pressing the button at back of machine then connected it up to the modem everything working fine and able to use internet the status on modem is >>>> Address Type..... Assigned by DHCP ......IP Address...192.168.100........Subnet mask...255.255.255.0.......Default Gateway....192.168.0.1.....DHCP Server.....192.168.0.1 Now the problem is when i tried to go online on laptop it says Aquiring Network Address then tries for 30 secs then message says.... limited/no connnection ....then the router and modem freeze too at same time so i then have to turn laptop off turn off modem and router wait 30 secs turn modem back on wait 30 secs then turn on router and i am able to go back online ...not by laptop but by pc so it seems laptop not picking up router ...any ideas ?????
.......


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the router is the problem and you need o upgrade the firmware of the router and start to reconfigure it? By the way what is the revision of the DI-624 router?


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

http://support.dlink.ca/products/view.asp?productid=DI-624_revC#firm 
http://support.dlink.ca/faq/view.as.../ DI-774_revB / DI-704UP / DI-714P+ / DI-624S


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

the version is ....D2


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

ok that is the common issue for your router. upload it for 4.04. You may follow the link that I post and check if the problem still occur?


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry I think I gave you DI-624 revision C? Just select revision D for you to get the firmware version 4.04. Thanks!


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Also just tried to go to firmware ugrade page but unable to access 192.168.0.1 web page


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok I want you to download the firmware first and save it to the desktop of the computer. Once you have the firmware saved on the computer, assign an IP address on the LAN connection of the computer (IP=192.168.0.99, SM=255.255.255.0, DG=192.168.0.1, PDNS=4.2.2.2, ADNS=4.2.2.3) And then reset the router for 15 seconds and then try to access the web page of the router (Typed 192.168.0.1). If the page came up with firmware upgrade, just browse for the firmware that you downloaded and then click open and then click send??? Just tell what happen ok....


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

ok thanks for helping and i actually think you was so close to finding solution but ive hit 1 big stumbling block ....everything u told me went well then i typed in the 192.168.0.1 and message appeared asking for username and password and ive completely forgotten them !!!!!!! went to dlink site and appartently no way of finding them !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Did you reset the router? because the default username is admin and there is no password, just click ok. Check if that will open?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

when i type in 192.168.0.1 on the browser a box comes up and and says >>>> Authentication Required then it asks for my username and password ..so that i can enter the dlink


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

yes i did reset router sorry


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

it should go to the web page of the router after you reset it? 
- Open a web browser.
- On the address bar of the browser type the IP address of the device and then press Enter. 
- Type &#8220;admin&#8221; in the username field and leave the password field blank then click OK.
(The D-Link configuration page should open?)
If really nothing happen just restore the web browser that you are using if it's Internet explorer? 
- Open an Internet Explorer window, go to Tools and then click Internet Options.
- Click the General tab and then Delete Cookies and Delete Files (All offline content).
- Follow again the top procedure and check if you can open the web page of the router by typing 192.168.0.1?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

it worked thanks im in : )


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

so are you OK now?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

not sure im trying to download firmware but just says please wait ....tek guy what should i do when firmware finished do i do a total reset up of everything and change the ip address on modem ?????


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

just wait for it sometimes it takes 2 or 3 minutes just don't do anything


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

you don't have to reset the modem just tell me what is the modem that you are using? who is your ISP?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

ok its downloaded what now ????


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

So you may reconfigure the router for the Internet connection


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Who is your ISP and what is the brand or the model of the modem?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

ISP= virgin broadband Model=NTL 250


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Click on the status on the web page of the router and check if there is an IP under WAN? if not click on DHCP renew? if nothing still under the IP address go to home tab and click on WAN on the left side and the click on clone MAC address button and then apply. Then check if there's an IP address under WAN if not just tell me. Thanks!


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Did Everything You Said And No Ip Address On Nothing But On The Wan Coloum I Have A Green Dot On Dynamic Ip Address If Thats Any Help


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you have a username and a password from your ISP? Are you using a DSL connection? If you have a username from your ISP, then go Home and the WAN again on the left side, then select PPPoE and then input your username under the username field and the password and re-type the password. Check if there's an IP address under status in WAN and if not then click connect? the check again the WAN ?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Not As Far As I Know No Tek Guy


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

just check for it...because we need to use it we cannot an IP address under WAN? Try to power cycled teh modem and the router for 2 or 3 minutes?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Did As You Said And Still No Connection To Internet On The Wan Page I Have A Mac Address -----connection ,dhcp Client Disconnected;;;;;ip Address 0000.....subnet Mask 0000......default Gateway 0000 Do U Want Me To Phopne My Isp Tomorow And Find Out If I Have A Username Password ?? Im Sure I Dont But I Will Check If You Want Me Too


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Omg Tek Guy Im So Sorry The Bloody Cable Was Out Of The Wan Port Sorry What An Idiot I Am .....ok Oii Now Have A Ip Address It Is 81.109.52.1 Sorry Again


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Just turn off the modem and the router for about 2 minutes. Then check if there is now a WAN IP address under status? If you can phone your ISP to check if there's an username and the password?


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

browse a website now?


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes On Pc U Want Me To Try N Connect With Laptop ??


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

yes try it...


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Whoo Hooo Thank You So Much For Being Extremley Friendly N Very Very Patient Lol You Did It Well Done !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also Thank You To The Rest For Helping Me Too So Much Appreciated Thanks Everyone Bye Chris Oh Tek Guy I,ll Keep In Touch Lol


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

and then just tag it as solved if it is really resolved???


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Omg What U Mean Do U Think Its Not Right ??


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

no for this forum if the issue was resolved then you do have to tag it as solved....


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok Thanks Alot 1 Last Thing How Do You Tag ???


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©


----------



## harty (Feb 22, 2008)

just toos ay again thanks tek guy and everyone else:up:


----------

